# 2003 a6 auto got water inside tha pass.side.



## 06bluea6 (Nov 6, 2011)

I dried everything up and still having no luck still throwing codes and every time it stall when it goes in gear.I pulled the computer from under the pass.side seat.took it apart and is very corroded .I think I need a new one.part # 4b0 927 156 ft.I hope someone has used one.thanks


----------



## quickyg60 (Dec 21, 2002)

i always get water on the passenger side when it rains.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Most likely the water is getting in through the rain tray. I had that problem once, and it turned out there was a huge gap between the windshield and that plastic piece at the bottom of the windshield. I cleaned out all the pine needles and crap that got in there forcing the gap wider and put it back together and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## Easywind (Oct 7, 2007)

ditto what he said about the rain tray... I also had the drain blocked under the battery tray and heavy rain would flood water through the pollen filter housing. Things have been bone dry since I did this. I also slightly tightened the mounting bolts/screws on the pollen filter housing.


----------

